# What is a good distance to shoot



## tecman (May 10, 2016)

What is a good distance to shoot 10ft -20ft - 30ft or 40ft. I'm real close to and in the red center at 10 - 20ft not too far off at 30ft and 40ft. What is the best to shoot at most of the time. :watching:
Bob


Well I shoot a Glock 23 and a Walther PPS I'm trying to get my shots grouped real close. .The are close at 10-20730ft about 5 to 6inch groups at 40ft its more like 8 inch spreed . Its more for target shooting skill but want to get into more defense.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

tecman said:


> What is a good distance to shoot 10ft -20ft - 30ft or 40ft. I'm real close to and in the red center at 10 - 20ft not too far off at 30ft and 40ft. What is the best to shoot at most of the time. :watching:
> Bob


What are you trying to accomplish?

I shoot at different distances to accomplishdifferent things.

Self defense: 7 yards is basic.

Raw speed? 3 yards and a big target.

General proficiency with a little more challenge, 10 yards.

Move the distance back as you improve.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

For marks, 21 - 75.

For defensive (rapid fire), 10-21.


----------



## tecman (May 10, 2016)

Thanks Ill stick with 10 & 20 then


----------



## tecman (May 10, 2016)

Good In fo thanks


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I will echo what others have said. It depends upon your specific need and requirements at a given time. For self defense, I do most of my shooting from 9 to 21 feet, and most of that at 12 and 15 feet. Often when I am finishing up, I'll fire five to ten rounds at 30 to 40 feet. My targets for all of this are index cards, seven inch paper plates with 4 1/2 inch centers, and nine inch paper plates with six inch centers. I have my targets flip from edge to face and back in timed increments of between one and three seconds for face and two and three seconds for edge. For my draw and fire drills, I use my seven inch plates at either 12 or 15 feet with face presentation of two seconds and two shots. I do a lot of different drills and that tends to affect what distances I use.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

5 feet--works best !!!! LOL

just kidding

if you are training for sd/hd, I feel 15-35 feet is realistic as that is the distance you can legally engage a thug who means you harm. Beyond that you might be questioned as to why you engaged a person so far away

for just range shooting anywhere from 15-45 feet is the limit of my eyes and skills so far

good luck

safe shooting always


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

tecman said:


> What is a good distance to shoot ...
> What is the best to shoot at most of the time. :watching:
> Bob


It depends on the circumstances, but I always try to shoot at least as far out as the target is placed. It can be very embarrassing if you 
only shoot 10' and the target is 15' away.

That can usually be resolved by using ammunition with just a little more powder in it. :smt033


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

boatdoc173 said:


> 5 feet--works best !!!! LOL
> 
> just kidding
> 
> ...


Is this the law in your state? Such short distances don't mean a whole lot if you find yourself under fire and believe you must return fire to prevail.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

There is one simple little drill you can work on that does do a decent job of focusing your response into a reasonably effective group in and at a specified time and distance. It's the triple 5 drill and it means 5 shots in 5 seconds at 5 yards. I don't know who came up with it but it is a good, practical little drill to include in your training. I would add that you should use a relatively small target when doing this drill. I use a 7 inch paper plate which has a 4 1/2 inch center section and place my shots into that center section. Remember, you are not trying to drill one inch groups in this drill. You are trying to place effective shots on target in a moderately quick amount of time.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

When I was younger and less arthritic, I thought that 20 yards was good practice because it required me to concentrate, to make good hits.
If I could hit quickly and well at 20 yards, I could certainly hit more quickly and better at 10 and seven.

Nowadays, however, I seem to be limited to 15 yards or less. Probably much less.

Besides "What distance?" there is also "Which position?"
Practice not only hitting the target(s), but also seeking and using cover (rather than merely concealment) while you are hitting those targets.
Learn to move while shooting accurately, because moving is what will really save your life. Get out of the line of fire. Don't be a target.

Back when I could move with facility, I was sure that the ability to quickly get into a prone position was an important key to survival.
I am still absolutely certain of that, even though if I assumed prone today, I'd need help getting back up.
Learn about "rollover prone," and practice using it. (Street curbs make very good cover, if you can go quickly into prone.)

P.S.: You look like Howard Hesseman. Are you?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have a 1 on 1 drill target set up it is 6' high and 3' wide with a 6' x 6' square in the back board and lines marked at 5,7,9,11,15,20 and 25 feet. when the buzzer sounds you draw and double tap then repeat the drill


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> When I was younger and less arthritic, I thought that 20 yards was good practice because it required me to concentrate, to make good hits.
> If I could hit quickly and well at 20 yards, I could certainly hit more quickly and better at 10 and seven.
> 
> Nowadays, however, I seem to be limited to 15 yards or less. Probably much less.
> ...





tony pasley said:


> I have a 1 on 1 drill target set up it is 6' high and 3' wide with a 6' x 6' square in the back board and lines marked at 5,7,9,11,15,20 and 25 feet. when the buzzer sounds you draw and double tap then repeat the drill


Like you gentlemen, I concentrate on what I like to call practical defensive drills. I am much more concerned about getting my gun into play quickly and sending rounds to target effectively under varying conditions than I am about drilling groups under two inches at fifteen yards.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

As far as what distance do I like to shoot? 7 & 15 yards are most common for me. At my range they have automated targets that offer ranges from 3yds all the way to 25yds the target will appear broadside for 5 sec and you shoot as many times as you can before it folds thin and moves closer or farther away... I like the challenge.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi southernboy

my comment is based on rules of engagement(legally speaking). If you are NOT under direct fire and feel that an assault is coming(robbery, assault...) you must try to evade interaction. You cannot just open fire. the following criteria must be present and you have to be in proximity of the threat--as opposed to seeking it out

1.intent--to do you harm
2.ability to do you harm
3. opportunity to do you harm

the perp has to meet those and you can only use the same amount of force the perp would use against you. 

so distance from a threat is a factor to be considered. This is why so many shooters use 21 feet. FBi stats indicate that most shootings happen closer than that, but most of us feel that a person who is a threat and is 21 feet away gives you about 2-3 seconds to act to protect yourself.Closer than 21 feet and you may not even be able to draw,the perp will be on you too fast

I use 21-30 feet. If a threat is that close, I am in condition orange or even red and I am as ready as I can be to defend myself. Over 30 feet and I hope to evade contact.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

VA Marine says it best.

Find the range for the task, and then back up to keep it challenging. 

Different pistols/sights may need different ranges depending how good you are with them.
My Beretta 96a1 stays within the 10 yard range for now, while the Beretta 87T needs 20-25 yards to be more of a challenge.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I would strongly urge those dispensing legal advice to stop. A lot is being glossed over, misrepresented, and lacking a lot of context....

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Personally, I don't have the self-defense mindset that has been commonly taught by most instructors, for several years, now. I do most of my live fire practice from 10 to 25 yards, and focus on marksmanship, because I consider that the most perishable of handgun skills. I don't believe that my 'speed on target' abilities are likely to be the deciding factor in the type of self-defense encounter I'm most likely to face. Nobody knows that, for sure, of course. But, I do know that shooting and hitting small targets at longer ranges makes it easier to hit large targets at closer ranges. 

Drawing and presentation are skills that can be improved without live fire. I do my speed shooting on six 8" steel plates, at 20 yards, that are about 5 feet apart. This is a drill that is easy for someone who practices 3-4 times a month, but is challenging for folks like me, who practice about ten times per year.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

boatdoc173 said:


> Hi southernboy
> 
> my comment is based on rules of engagement(legally speaking). *If you are NOT under direct fire and feel that an assault is coming(robbery, assault...) you must try to evade interaction. You cannot just open fire.* the following criteria must be present and you have to be in proximity of the threat--as opposed to seeking it out
> 
> ...


This is largely going to depend upon the state in which you live. Such things are different than this in my state. I try to advise people to get legal training regarding the use of deadly force in their state whenever they can. And that legal training should come from an attorney who is intimate with the subject matter, not one who practices estate law and as a weekend hobby, delves into self defense law.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> I would strongly urge those dispensing legal advice to stop. A lot is being glossed over, misrepresented, and lacking a lot of context....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


See my post #19.

I take a different approach than you have mentioned here. I enjoy hearing what others can offer from their states and how the use of deadly force is addressed there. Some fallacies might be corrected and some very interesting subject areas might be discovered. Granted, there is the danger someone will disseminate false information and that danger is more than just slight. So it is the purview of the reader to do his own research before accepting what he reads on a website as gospel.

An example would be something I read several years ago when doing some research about duty to retreat. I found a legal treatise that said in Virginia one had to retreat before they would be justified in using deadly force. This is patently untrue UNLESS the victim is part of the problem or its escalation. I'm sure others read this same posting and probably didn't bother to find out if it was true. They just saw that the post was from some legal entity and took it for fact.

Still you are correct that there is a danger in accepting as unquestioned truth that which is posted on websites... even this one. One is well advised to follow through and find out for themselves the validity of the information.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm with SouthernBoy on this. Irregardless of whatever laws are in your state. I prefer to do do the drill he mentions in post #10 in answer to the OP's question. I can do it better at 7-10 yards (not so much at 15 yards , need more practice). I do 5 targets 5 shots in ten seconds. Two Handed strong side, two handed weak side, one handed strong one handed weak. Considering i use public ranges ( or indoor private) that limit your rate of fire to one shot per second. This is the best I can do.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cannon said:


> As far as what distance do I like to shoot? 7 & 15 yards are most common for me. At my range they have automated targets that offer ranges from 3yds all the way to 25yds the target will appear broadside for 5 sec and you shoot as many times as you can before it folds thin and moves closer or farther away... I like the challenge.


The range I go to has the same target control system as does the NRA Headquarters range. You can set the target to any distance you wish, obviously the range is not going to want you to set too close. You can time the face presentation from one second to stationary and the edge from two seconds to stationary (you might be able to use one second for edge but I'm not so sure about that). You can have the target present and then go to edge as many times as you wish, too. So you have a large amount of varying target presentations from which you can choose in your drills.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Kennydale said:


> I'm with SouthernBoy on this. Irregardless of whatever laws are in your state. I prefer to do do the drill he mentions in post #10 in answer to the OP's question. I can do it better at 7-10 yards (not so much at 15 yards , need more practice). I do 5 targets 5 shots in ten seconds. Two Handed strong side, two handed weak side, one handed strong one handed weak. Considering i use public ranges ( or indoor private) that limit your rate of fire to one shot per second. This is the best I can do.
> View attachment 2450


I don't recall where I learned about the triple 5 drill, not even sure it is actually called that, but I think it was in a magazine article I read online. I can deliver two shots in one second from a high compressed ready position where I press out, take the two shots, and return to ready on a seven inch paper plate target at 12 feet. This is a very good drill and tends to tax you a bit. I can't do this from a draw but I can draw from concealment and place two shots on that seven inch paper place 12 foot target in two seconds. The range I go to allows draw and fire exercises like this.

The triple 5 drill is a good drill that simulates getting rounds on target in somewhat of a practical manner. An example might be against someone who is ascending the stairs in your home while you lay in wait for them.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you VAMarine. Now I see a bit more validity to this drill.


----------



## tecman (May 10, 2016)

No I'm Not Howard. Name is Bob


----------

